# Very honorable of Mr. Pitt I think :)



## queenofdisaster (Sep 8, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20060908/...ople_brad_pitt






 for him!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Sep 8, 2006)

thats awesome!


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 8, 2006)

totally awesome!

he came down to new orleans few months back to help the people with hurricane katrina...


----------



## Shawna (Sep 8, 2006)

That is great of him,  but I have to wonder if it is his PR spin if Angie has actually refused to marry him.  You know,  "she won't marry me, but I'm gonna say the reason is because not everyone who wants to marry can"  Yeah,  you can hate me for saying it,  but come on, some of you must have thought it too


----------



## Commander Beck (Sep 8, 2006)

I think it's really great of him to do that, hopefully he'll make a point, even if some choose to not notice it >_<


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 8, 2006)

*^^^  Yeah....I'll admit...I'd be lying if I said it didn't cross my mind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 8, 2006)

I think it's rather egotistical and arrogant to think we really care that much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





**And that's not a slur against same sex marriages nor is it a condemnation of homosexuals.  It just amuses me that Mr. Pitt and Ms. Jolie-Miller-Thornton really believe American policy makers care so much about the state of their union (or lack thereof) that they would change or create a law that has been mired in political limbo for the past several years.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 9, 2006)

He isn't the first person to declare that, nor do I think he's the first famous person to say that.

I think it's nice sentiment, but I don't think he'll/they'll make a big difference. People are really divided on the topic.

Besides, most people believe the Jolie-Pitts will eventually separate. It would've been a stronger statement if Goldie Hawn and Kurt Russell said that or Susan Sarandon and Tim what's his name or if he hadn't been married so recently to Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## professionaltart (Sep 9, 2006)

Thats great but I hate the Jolie Pitts so much i dont care


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 
_I think it's rather egotistical and arrogant to think we really care that much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





**And that's not a slur against same sex marriages nor is it a condemnation of homosexuals.  It just amuses me that Mr. Pitt and Ms. Jolie-Miller-Thornton really believe American policy makers care so much about the state of their union (or lack thereof) that they would change or create a law that has been mired in political limbo for the past several years._

 
LOL! I love how bluntly honest you are. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ms. Jolie-Miller-Thornton


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2006)

I do try.


----------



## Another Janice! (Sep 9, 2006)

Lame.

If he felt that way, then wtf did he marry Jennifer Aniston for?  I like the comment about Jolie not wanting to marry him....it makes sense.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 9, 2006)

Interesting........ I think Angie's brainwashed him.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 9, 2006)

It's more like Brad conforms to whomever he's dating. People or one those magazines show photos of how his personal style morphs to whomever he's dating.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2006)

I remember seeing that. I immediately categorized him as spineless and undoable.

Took a lot of the sex appeal out of him for me. :/


----------



## Uchina (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 
_Interesting........ I think Angie's brainwashed him._

 
I would be happy to let her brainwash me.


----------



## CincyFan (Sep 12, 2006)

I have to agree that while it's a nice try, if he really believed in not marrying until gay marriage is legal, he wouldn't have ever been married.

I personally have been with my boyfriend for over 7 years and I will not marry until everyone in this country is afforded a civil union/marriage.  It's a decision I made way before Brad Pitt or Charlize Theron (a couple years ago).

I certainly respect anyone's decision to get married just as I'd hope they would respect my decision not to.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 12, 2006)

Quote:

  I certainly respect anyone's decision to get married just as I'd hope they would respect my decision not to.  
 
I respect your decision, as well as anyone else's. To me, though, Brad Pitt is trying to garner press or show how much of an activist he is.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 15, 2006)

It's easy to be a charitable activist when you have enough money to give it away, and still live in million dollar homes.

I wanna be a charitable activist too, anyone have 50 million I can have?  I promise i'll spend the rest of my life traveling the world a few weeks out of the year taking pictures with impovished children, and then going back to my expensive hotel suite to wash off.

Bleh...

I think we give WAY to much credit to the rich who pass off their disposible income as charity.  Granted I'm glad they do help people out (better than it sitting in a bank collecting dust), but me giving a few hundred dollars to charity when i live check to check is a lot more of a sacrifice for me, compared to a celebrity passing an extra 0 in their account along to a foundation (usually created in their name to show us all how nice they are)


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

  (usually created in their name to show us all how nice they are)  
 
Or tax write-off. I'm cynical like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think it's always vain of a celebrity (and a waste of money) to establish their own foundation, because it seems like it requires more money to hire workers, which means less money to the charity.

The celebrities whose charities I respect a lot are the unsung heros, in my opinion. The other day I was reading about how Edward Norton is involved with solar energy and started some program that for every solar panel a celebrity installs in his/her house, a low-income family will receive one for free.


----------



## Raerae (Sep 15, 2006)

God i love Edward Norton.  He can come install solar panels on my roof anyday.  Preferably shirtless LOL!


----------



## little teaser (Sep 15, 2006)

wow its intresting how well you all know these people


----------



## Raerae (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 
_wow its intresting how well you all know these people_

 
I go over to the Pitt-Jolie house on a regular basis for tea and crumpets.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 17, 2006)

Quote:

  I go over to the Pitt-Jolie house on a regular basis for tea and crumpets.  
 
And I'm over at night for cocktails and debauchery. Fancy we never run into each other, eh?


----------

